
China Summons Tech Giants to Warn Against Cooperating with Trump Ban - metaphysics
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/08/business/economy/china-huawei-trump.html
======
olliej
To be clear: China bans foreign companies all the time, but doesn’t like it
when other countries do the same?

Seriously, as long as they ban, block, filter, and require Chinese ownership
of foreign companies I don’t see why they should expect or receive different
from other countries.

~~~
gisoropa56
Does China ban foreign companies? From what I’ve seen it’s mainly companies
that can’t or won’t comply with China’s censorship laws.

So they just don’t set up shop there.

Also I think China hasn’t required Chinese ownership of foreign companies for
over two decades now.

For example, Tesla in China is a Wholly Foreign-Owned Enterprise.

~~~
CathayRe
>Also I think China hasn’t required Chinese ownership of foreign companies for
over two decades now.

That is so far from the truth. And Tesla's case, ( I think ) it was because it
was set up in a Special Economic Zone. Not to mention part of the deal was to
have a JV / Partnership in battery construction. i.e Using Chinese Battery. (
Majority of the BOM in a EV )

China knows how to play its card.

